# Ugh. Did you just get an email from EN World?



## Morrus (Dec 29, 2012)

I have a horrible feeling I just accidentally sent out a test email to everybody in the database (which will include those who don't want to receive them).  I hope I didn't -- I haven't received one myself yet, so I'm hoping it was just in test mode and not actually sending anything out.  If you did get an unwanted email, I apologize; it was not intentional.


----------



## Dice4Hire (Dec 29, 2012)

I got no email.


----------



## darjr (Dec 29, 2012)

No email here. And it doesn't seem like the server is busy sending out a ton of email. Though NSPLAYER the spider seems to want to read every single byte on the server in as short a time as freaking possible.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 29, 2012)

Uhh...I just got over 133,000 emails from you...


Kidding!  Looks like nothing was sent out.


----------



## Umbran (Dec 29, 2012)

Nothign here either.


----------



## Morrus (Dec 29, 2012)

I got mine, but it took a while.  It says it's on user 94974 now (and I got mine about an hour after it said it was on user 1).  So I'm gonna guess that you'll all get them at some point today.  Sorry.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Dec 30, 2012)

I did in fact get one titled "RPG News for Friday, 28 December, 2012‏."  Turns out it was a good thing, ENW e-mails were going to my junk folder.  Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 30, 2012)

Still nothing...


----------



## jonesy (Dec 30, 2012)

Nope. Nothing here.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 30, 2012)

nothing yet, and I have been getting notices of quotes and mentions in  my e mail.


----------



## Asmo (Dec 31, 2012)

Nothing here.

Asmo


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 31, 2012)

just to be sure I emptied the junkmail folder and still no e mail.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 31, 2012)

You may be off the hook- STILL nothing.


----------

